# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  The best electric mandolin?

## mandolinita

What is the best electric mandolin?

Thank's

----------


## Michael Bridges

No personal experience, tho the J Bovier electrics seem to generate a lot of positive. Jeff Cowherd at JB is a great guy to deal with,and really helpfl.
http://mandolins.ecrater.com/c/16890...tric-mandolins

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Ron McMillan

Solid body or acoustic with a pick-up? They are two very different things.

----------


## dcoventry

The question is overly broad and so needs more detail to even approach a reasonable answer.

However, I just happen to have a picture.......

----------


## mandolinita

Now I play an acoustic mandolin and I'd want buy an electric mandolin.
I don't know if solid body or other. I want an electric mandolin with 8 strings (4 strings four 2) where I can put jack.

Help!!!

----------


## pheffernan

> I want an electric mandolin with 8 strings (4 strings four 2) where I can put jack. Help!!!


Without a price range to work with, I would recommend a Godin A8 or an Ovation MM68.

----------


## mandolinita

My price range is: €800 - €1000.

----------


## darrylicshon

I use to have an epiphone mandobird viii they are nice now i am making my own

----------


## Steve Sorensen

http://www.crossroadswood.com/Mandolins.html

----------


## pheffernan

> My price range is: €800 - €1000.


Shipping and import charges to Europe add another layer of complication and cost, but I'd contact this seller and see if he'd be willing to ship internationally: http://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/77188.

----------


## Ron McMillan

I started with a cheap (90 Euros) Harley Benton 8-string 'mandocaster' like this one from Thomann in Germany

It is ready to play for that price. Later, if you like, you can modify it with products from Almuse in England and/or Moongazer in the USA

Alternatively, if you want an acoustic sound, you can put an LR Baggs Radius pick-up on any acoustic mandolin.

And, as others have mentioned, Godin make the A8 with a built-in pick-up. Ovation also make acoustics with built-in pick-ups.

----------


## lflngpicker

Since you sound like you are interested in an acoustic mandolin with a pickup (you said 8 string variety) I would suggest the Eastman MD605, which comes with electronics ready to plug and play.  That would fit into your price range.  If you want an F style, you could find a used Eastman MD615, which also comes with a pickup.

----------


## spufman

The UK-based Almuse are very cool and seem reasonably priced (seems you're somewhere in Europe).

----------


## mrmando

Yeah, there are several European makers you should be looking at. Dave Farmiloe and Paul Shippey are also in the UK, Daniel Schaer in Switzerland, etc. Search the Cafe Builders list or poke around at emando.com. 

The best electric mandolins are made by Michael Stevens of Texas, but you don't want to know what they cost.

----------


## billhay4

Look at Manndolins.
Bill

----------


## Pete Martin

I've owned many electrics. Jon Manns are the best by far I've tried.

----------

craig.collas

----------


## The Mandolin Store

The Godin A-8 is hands down the best electric mandolin for the money.....also made in Canada.

----------

craig.collas

----------


## mandroid

..  for an amplified acoustic with an Onboard  preamp and Volume and tone controls I'd Agree.

----------


## mrmando

But the OP's budget is enough to buy two or three Godin A8s. If s/he can buy within Europe s/he'll save a pile on VAT and shipping, and it's possible to get a luthier-built instrument in his/her price range if s/he can but find the luthier.

----------


## mrmando

mandolinita, let me know what country you're in and I may be able to offer more specific advice.

----------


## mandolinita

> mandolinita, let me know what country you're in and I may be able to offer more specific advice.


Italy

----------


## mandroid

Older, Italian, made in 60's   http://emando.com/builders_inactive/Solo.htmFWIW

----------


## pheffernan

Not exactly what you're after, but this Kentucky showed up from a European seller in today's classifieds: http://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/78240.

----------


## mandolinita

What you suggest me:

1) Harley Benton HBMA-100E- VS
2) Epiphone MM 50E
3) A8 Godin mandolin
4) FM-63SE MANDOLIN (Fender)

Thank's

----------


## David Lewis

If you want a solidbody, my personal preference is four strings because the eight, for me, create too many overtones. Others prefer eight strings.    My favourite mandolin is my solidbody jbovier ELS   My epiphone mm 50 vn has a great pickup and is  a good mandolin that is shaping up to be great.

----------


## Tim2723

> Now I play an acoustic mandolin and I'd want buy an electric mandolin.
> I don't know if solid body or other. I want an electric mandolin with 8 strings (4 strings four 2) where I can put jack.
> 
> Help!!!


The differences between solid body and acoustic-electric instruments is far to significant for you to just buy one or the other before understanding them.  I suggest you listen to some videos of each first.  It's not a simple decision.

----------


## Darren Bailey

This is my Mandobird which makes all the electric noise I ever want.

----------

barefootryan

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I have to agree with Dennis Vance - The Godin A8 is a terrific mandolin. One of the few that can sound really 'acoustic' despite being essentially an electric instrument (IMHO),
                                                        Ivan

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Solid body or acoustic with a pick-up? They are two very different things.


Absolutely,very different indeed. With pickup in an acoustic, you are just trying to make the acoustic sound louder, an electric mando will have the same total characteristics as an electric guitar. Hear Tiny Moore
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1hniThMx_go

----------


## mandroid

Michael Stevens only does 5 string[not 8] . but they are undoubtedly terrific ..

http://www.stevensguitars.com/models/mandolin/

Weber made 4.5&8 string solid bodies ..

 I suppose they didn't throw away the patterns, But, IDK if they still have some inventoried.. on hand.

----------


## lorrainehornig

_Moderator's Edit_. Please refrain from promoting personal listings in the Classifieds, as per Forum Guidelines

----------


## lorrainehornig

Sorry about that...I will reread the guidelines.

----------


## Cal

The USA made Adamas gets my vote.

----------


## mandolinita

Is it better: mandolin electric all solid (for example: Harley Benton MA-500 VS Bluegrass Series) or mandolin electric semiacoustic (for example Harley Benton HBMA-100E- VS)?
Thank's

----------


## TheOne-N-OnlyHomer

I'm extremely ignorant on the subject so forgive me for asking, why would any one want an electric mandolin? Solid body I mean, I can understand an acoustic with pick ups but I now what an electric guitar sounds like compared to an acoustic and my imagination leads me to believe it would defeat the purpose of a mando? :Popcorn:

----------


## darrylicshon

You have to try one, then you will see how much fun they are, i think you need all of them. 4 ,5 , 8 string and i think you need them all in om also

----------


## mandroid

But as the OP was perhaps ,  just throwing a stone in a Forum pond to watch the ripples , 

 .. what is the Best Puppy?

I like both My 4 string CGDA  Modified Gibson EM 150 acoustic..

 And the  Biller Made Solid body I Got Greg to Make ..

Others Like the acoustic With a Sound Board Pickup  .. 

Sometimes you keep the  Litter ..

----------


## crisscross

> Is it better: mandolin electric all solid (for example: Harley Benton MA-500 VS Bluegrass Series) or mandolin electric semiacoustic (for example Harley Benton HBMA-100E- VS)?


It depends on what you are looking for: the HBMA-100E is an acoustic mandolin with a magnetic pickup. You can play it unplugged or amplified.
The HB MA-500 VS is a solidbody with two singlecoil pickups. Unamplified you won't hear much of it, but amplified you can choose different pickup combinations, wich makes it more versatile when played through an amp.
If you already have an acoustic mandolin that you are stisfied with, I'd go for a solid body.
It also depends on what your sound ideal is.
Do you want it to sound close to an acoustic, only louder? In that case I would choose a Godin with a transducer.
Or do you want to modify the sound with effects such as reverb, chorus or distortion?
In that case , I think a solidbody with a magnetic pickup would be the best choice.

----------


## mandolinita

> It depends on what you are looking for: the HBMA-100E is an acoustic mandolin with a magnetic pickup. You can play it unplugged or amplified.
> The HB MA-500 VS is a solidbody with two singlecoil pickups. Unamplified you won't hear much of it, but amplified you can choose different pickup combinations, wich makes it more versatile when played through an amp.
> If you already have an acoustic mandolin that you are stisfied with, I'd go for a solid body.
> It also depends on what your sound ideal is.
> Do you want it to sound close to an acoustic, only louder? In that case I would choose a Godin with a transducer.
> Or do you want to modify the sound with effects such as reverb, chorus or distortion?
> In that case , I think a solidbody with a magnetic pickup would be the best choice.


I already have an acoustic mandolin and I'm satisfied with it.
I must play pop music without modify the sound with effects.

----------


## mrmando

> Is it better: mandolin electric all solid (for example: Harley Benton MA-500 VS Bluegrass Series) or mandolin electric semiacoustic (for example Harley Benton HBMA-100E- VS)?


If the discussion is about which is the best electric mandolin, neither of those two is even on the radar.

----------


## Paul South

I was wondering due to having some current numbness in my left hand if maybe an acoustic electric maybe would be helpful for now, it seems I could keep the action very low without buzzing and still be able to still have volume through an amp. Is the set up on an acoustic electric just as critical as an acoustic mandolin or does the pick up help balance out any flaws in the set up. I would like to keep playing even if the numbness/ tingling even gets somewhat worse than it is now

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lenf12

Acoustic-electric mandolins are quite susceptible to feedback as the volume gets louder. How do I know? I've been playing with a folk/rock/Americana type of quartet using a Kentucky KM-340S with a jjbelectronics dual piezo pickup installed and could never be heard when the volume inevitably gets louder. That's when the feedback issues become most apparent and annoying so I started to use a Mann SEM-5 solid body electric mandolin. Feedback issues were solved but I sound more like a guitar than mandolin. The search continued until I bought an 8 string solid body electric a couple of months ago. Now, all of the feedback and guitar sound issues are resolved to my liking. I can play as loud as the electric guitars and still sound like a mandolin and when I kick in the distortion and a bit of delay......heavenly. I am a very happy camper. Even my wife likes the sound of the 8 string over the 5 string. She's trying to convince me to sell the 5 string since it won't be getting much use anymore.



Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## lenf12

> Is the set up on an acoustic electric just as critical as an acoustic mandolin or does the pick up help balance out any flaws in the set up.


The setup on any mandolin is critical to getting good sound and playability. A bad setup on an electric mandolin plays bad causing missed notes and "clams" and sounds bad, only louder. Get the mandolin setup with action as low as possible without buzzing and analyze whether you have some technique problems which can be corrected. A common problem is "death grip" or using too much pressure to cleanly fret a note. This can cause a lot of hand problems, numbness and tingling among them. Good luck!!

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## crisscross

To the OP. a little help in deciding wich sound you prefer. Please excuse guitar analogies :Wink: 
What kind of sound you like better?

The intro to Pink Floyd's "Wish you were here"?
Then I would opt for a mandolin with a transducer like the Godin plugged directly into a PA system.

Or the intro to the Byrds' "Hey Mr.Tambourine Man"?
Then I would choose a solidbody with a magnetic pickup played through a tube amp (wich is an imprtant part of the warmer less high frequency electric sound)

----------


## mandolinita

> Acoustic-electric mandolins are quite susceptible to feedback as the volume gets louder. How do I know? I've been playing with a folk/rock/Americana type of quartet using a Kentucky KM-340S with a jjbelectronics dual piezo pickup installed and could never be heard when the volume inevitably gets louder. That's when the feedback issues become most apparent and annoying so I started to use a Mann SEM-5 solid body electric mandolin. Feedback issues were solved but I sound more like a guitar than mandolin. The search continued until I bought an 8 string solid body electric a couple of months ago. Now, all of the feedback and guitar sound issues are resolved to my liking. I can play as loud as the electric guitars and still sound like a mandolin and when I kick in the distortion and a bit of delay......heavenly. I am a very happy camper. Even my wife likes the sound of the 8 string over the 5 string. She's trying to convince me to sell the 5 string since it won't be getting much use anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Len B.
> Clearwater, FL


What 8 strings solid body electric a couple of months ago did you buy? Brand? Model?
Thank's

----------


## Petrus

Got a Fender semi-hollowbody a couple of weeks ago, quite happy with it for the price ($250.)  Saw a great opportunity to get a Fender Robert Schmidt hollow body for about half retail ($279 instead of the usual $550) and bought it on New Year's Day; still waiting on its arrival.

Airline electric mandola is worth a look; looks cool anyway.

Back to the original question ... I would love to try out this Duesenberg.  Anyone who has experience with one of these feel free to chime in.  I think they're around $2K.  Check out those knurled tuners.

----------


## lenf12

> What 8 strings solid body electric a couple of months ago did you buy? Brand? Model?
> Thanks


Hi Mandolinita,

I got the Morgan Monroe MMT-1E bought used here on the Café classified section for $225 USD + shipping. It is used but in very new condition and quite inexpensive because it's made in China. It did need a proper setup and new strings which I did myself. I then plugged it into my Fender amp, turned up the volume and have been loving the sound and playability ever since. 

http://morganmonroe.com/products/Mor...l#.VKlatLctEdU

and a Mandolin Cafe thread for some interesting reading:
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...t-impressions)


Happy hunting,
Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## Brett Byers

Way beyond the OP's budget, but I have yet to see a better electric mandolin than a Rono.  They occasionally come up on the used market. I would love to add one to my stable someday.

----------


## Finger Stylish

Here's a vote for an Ovation, Sounds great plugged in or unplugged.
Also very easy on the fingers.
Anyone looking for an electric should consider one.

----------


## mandolinita

> Here's a vote for an Ovation, Sounds great plugged in or unplugged.
> Also very easy on the fingers.
> Anyone looking for an electric should consider one.


Do you suggest Ovation MCS148 Celebrity?

----------


## Finger Stylish

> Do you suggest Ovation MCS148 Celebrity?


The Celebrity isn't as playable as the Ovation. Good starter for sure, but you will need to do some set up to make it better. First would be a flat wound string set.

----------


## mrmando

If you're getting an Ovation, look for an MM68. Don't bother with the MCS148, MAE148, or MM68AX.

----------


## mandolinita

> If you're getting an Ovation, look for an MM68. Don't bother with the MCS148, MAE148, or MM68AX.


Is this http://www.ovationguitars.com/guitar...MM68-mandolin/   ?
Thank's

----------


## mrmando

Yep, and you'll want a USA-made one. Which means you'll be buying secondhand, since Ovation has ceased domestic mandolin production. 

The MM68AX is an import; the "AX" was added to distinguish it from the domestic model if I've got that right. But now there's a guy on eBay selling what he says is an MM68 made in Korea. I'm not sure what that means, but it could mean that with no domestic instrument to sell any more, Ovation no longer sees the need for the AX. 

In a thread about the "best" electric mandolin there's no need to discuss the lower-end Ovations. Of course we could get really snobbish and dismiss everything except the carbon-fiber Adamas MM-80-NWT:

http://www.amazon.com/Ovation-Limite.../dp/B00CICVE6C

----------


## darrylicshon

> Yep, and you'll want a USA-made one. Which means you'll be buying secondhand, since Ovation has ceased domestic mandolin production. 
> 
> In a thread about the "best" electric mandolin there's no need to discuss the lower-end Ovations. Of course we could get really snobbish and dismiss everything except the carbon-fiber Adamas MM-80-NWT:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ovation-Limite.../dp/B00CICVE6C



Now that's the best ovation i have seen, would love to play one

----------


## mandolinita

I don't understand: Can't I buy a new Ovation MM68?

----------


## mrmando

If you see an Ovation MM68 listed as "new," check to see whether it was made in the USA or in Korea. There is a difference in quality: the USA-made MM68s are better instruments.

----------


## JFDilmando

another BIG vote for Stevens, five string beauties.... guys that play one are Paul Glasse, and Tom Rozum.... oh, yeah, and me.

----------


## Django Fret

This is the lowest price I've seen yet for a new Ovation MM80.  There were only 30 of these made before the factory closed and wonder how collectible they will be?

----------


## mandolinita

I can spend about €800-€900 and I found 2 electric mandolin:

http://www.godinguitars.com/godina8p.htm
http://www.epiphone.com/Products/Blu...fessional.aspx

What is the best?
Do you know other electric mandolin about €800-€900?

Thank's

----------


## crisscross

The Godin has a piezo transducer, that generazes more of an acoustic sound.
The Epiphone has a magnetic pickup, wich creates a sound, that is closer to that of an electric guitar.
Another option is the Eastman MD 605 with a Schertler pickup http://www.themandolinstore.com/scri...idproduct=7285

----------


## mandolinita

> The Godin has a piezo transducer, that generazes more of an acoustic sound.
> The Epiphone has a magnetic pickup, wich creates a sound, that is closer to that of an electric guitar.
> Another option is the Eastman MD 605 with a Schertler pickup http://www.themandolinstore.com/scri...idproduct=7285


The Eastman MD 605, is it electric? In the pics, I don't see knobs!

----------


## crisscross

It has a built in Schertler Resocoil Pickup, but no tone controls. If you want to change the sound, you must do that on the amplifier.
http://www.folkmusician.com/ShowAddi...?number=MD605#
On the image below, you see the plug socket.

----------


## mandolinita

The Eastman MD 605 is better of http://www.godinguitars.com/godina8p.htm
http://www.epiphone.com/Products/Blu...fessional.aspx ?

----------

